# Jersey calves from bottle fed to butcher shop



## dpaynter (Feb 4, 2005)

I am looking for information on raising a few Jersey bulls from a few days old to slaughter age. I am looking for what medications are given and at what intervals, feed percentages and also at what intervals. I have found some info in the archives and sticky post but its hard to find it digging through so many posts. So management practices would also be helpful, like when to castrate and whether to de-horn or not. Is there a good comprehensive website for this or just take it stage by stage by asking questions here? I am not new to raising animals just new to raising cows. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FullQuiverFarm (Oct 31, 2008)

We are by no means experts, but have raised several Jersey bull calves to 18 months, and then had them processed. We've found the easiest way for us is to keep them on milk for as long as we have extra. It doesn't seem to hurt them, and they grow well. We wean them onto grass, but depending on the time of year, that may not be a possibility. If we need to, we feed a little (about 5 lbs per calf per day) 12% Sweet feed, and grass hay (round bales, all they can eat). I would definately castrate them before they are 6 months. We raised one bull, and he got VERY destructive by the time he was a year old. Dehorning is a good idea if you have to work around them often. They can be disbudded at 1-2 months, or dehorned later. We put very little money into the steers, and the meat is excellent. I know we could get them fatter with more grain, but they are sleek and muscular, and we are happy with them, and the fact that the investment is so small. We get them in early Spring so they are ready to start grazing right when the grass is abundant, and have them butchered the next Fall just as the grass is slowing down.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I bought a jersey bull for $25. I fed him Milk replacer for 3 months. I started him in on a bit of grain as soon as he was interested - pellets called 'calf manna' then switched to a whole grains blend with minerals. At first it was a mouthful, then left some in the manger for him to 'find'. Then, while still getting MR, out to grass. When he was eatting grass, hay, and grain, I weaned him. I don't think he missed the milk. MR is $56 for a 50# bag here for the good stuff. I keep mine on grain since my grass isn't the best. I feed 2 of them about 1 gallon of grain a day - just enough to keep them friendly, not enough to break the bank. I castrated at 2 months but waited too long to dehorn. We tried burning them, but they grew back slightly. It hasn't been an issue with this steer as he is a marshmallow. Maybe because he was castrated on time? I have had him for 15 months, he actually could go the the 'shop' any time, but we can't fit him in until Sept. He will be about 7-800 lbs then. 

Now...I got a calf rescued from his owner in Jan. He was five months old and looked 3 mos. he wasn't castrated or dehorned. He had no cow companion. I didn't want to castrate when he first came and put it off a bit too long. We did it 3 weeks ago - at 8 months. He is a mess. Tries to bully any and everyone. I SHOULD have taken his horns off...I will regret it. 

Band and dehorn at 2 months. Milk for as long as you can stand to buy it - or 3 months - which ever comes last. Make sure they are eating well - then out to grass. I planned on 1/2 a bale of hay a day through winter per calf....should have planned for 1 each for the last couple of months. 

I haven't ever given any medications to my steer. The rescue calf got a couple doses of wormer due to his not gaining weight. I did use some fly spray.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I band them as soon as they are on their feet good and can still be thrown down relatively easy to get the job done. I try to give a tetanus shot at the time of banding. When they are 3-4 months old I dehorn, vaccinate, and wein from MR. (sometimes wein them earlier if the milk supply is running low. Then, I turn them loose on grass until they are about 12-14 months old with minimal grain input. Once they get to that point I buy a one-ton supersack of local mixed grain and feed it through them until it's gone. Ready or not, freezer here they come.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Find a butcher well before hand. I just found one and their first available date is Sept 22!!!! I took it.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Good advice Callies.............I've encountered this before as well.


----------

